# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity Box Chinese Miracle2 CM2 MTK V2 Relesed

## hassan riach

Infinity Box Chinese Miracle2 CM2 MTK V2 Relesed  This release DO NOT require Smart-Card update! Smart-Card version required is 01.36 
MTK 6570 CPU support:
with NAND memory
with eMMC memory
Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
Read Firmware - Factory Scatter format [ NAND supported - WorldFirst and unique! ]
Write Firmware - Factory Scatter Format [ NAND supported - WorldFirst and unique! ]
Read NVRAM
Write NVRAM
Repair Security
Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
MemoryTool  
MTK 6750 CPU support: 
Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
Read Firmware 
Write Firmware 
Read NVRAM
Write NVRAM
Repair Security
Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
MemoryTool 
MTK 6755 CPU support: 
Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
Read Firmware 
Write Firmware 
Read NVRAM
Write NVRAM
Repair Security
Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
MemoryTool 
MTK 6757 CPU support: 
Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
Read Firmware 
Write Firmware 
Read NVRAM
Write NVRAM
Repair Security
Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
MemoryTool 
MTK 6763 CPU support: 
Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
Read Firmware 
Write Firmware 
Read NVRAM
Write NVRAM
Repair Security
Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
MemoryTool 
MTK 6797 CPU support: 
Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
Read Firmware 
Write Firmware 
Read NVRAM
Write NVRAM
Repair Security
Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
MemoryTool 
Under Test -------------------------------------------------------- 
MTK 6758 CPU support: 
Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
Read Firmware 
Write Firmware 
Read NVRAM
Write NVRAM
Repair Security
Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
MemoryTool 
MTK 6739 CPU support:
with NAND memory
with eMMC memory
Read Info - Complete device info, Security info 
Read Firmware 
Write Firmware 
Read NVRAM
Write NVRAM
Repair Security
Formay FS - FRP, Settings, Privacy ( and mixed/special mode )
MemoryTool 
Main 
- New look and design. All simplified and optimized much, as possible. [ please refer to v2 interface introduction ]
- New core. All code made from scratch.
- New boot chain selection mode - automatic ( via defined user combination ) or manual.
- New connection 
- Complete error handling and explanation
- Internal EMIDB cover 99% of existing memory devices on both - NAND and eMMC devices
- Easy end user customization for adding support for new device and e.t.c. 
Flasher
- Completely new flasher design, which allow customize whole flashing process [ please refer to v2 interface introduction ] 
FW Reader 
- Completely new core, which allow handle all existing types and flash devices. 
Service
- Security repair NOT require reboot to meta, not required CDC drivers or whatever else. All direct. 
- Format FS include different mode, optimized for different secure devices type ( with FORMAT, WRITE protection )
- During NVRAM read/write SW also verify it condition and data  
MEMORY TOOL activated!
Easy, fast and ultimate solution now come in MTK too!
- Support eMMC and NAND flash IC`secure
- Allow READ, WRITE, ERASE partitions
- Show partitions states and info only for eMMC devices
- Allow RE-init PMT ( from scatter )  
Other
Lot of other changes from v1 line, which not mandatory to mention 
Known issues/warnings/info: 
1. [NAND on MT6570] v1712, v1736 loader packages NOT SHOULD BE USED! Since they have ftl/ecc errors!
In result you will give read/write FW errors and rest problems at all. 
Recommend use v1724 for FACTORY FW flashing, v18xx line for Infinity FW Flash Read and Write
2. [NAND on MT6570] In some cases "stuck on logo" devices can be fixed only via FFU (whole flash) format!
1. [NAND on MT6570] UBI SPARSE image flashing may take MUCH time (up to 5 minutes and more) for some devices!
3. [MEMORY TOOL] Partitions state on MEMORY TOOL will be empty in MT6570 NAND phones, it is normal and cannot be fixed.
Read-write data, which you want, ignore "EMPTY" states.
4. [MEMORY TOOL] Old protocol secure devices (MT6750/MT6755) - LeEco and similar
In some cases WIPE partition may not work!
5. ADL checksum MAY NOT WORK CORRECT on MT6570 NAND/eMMC devices! Result - stuck after system/userdata partition flashing
6. FileSyhstems flashing on some SBC-enabled devices ( except SYSTEM/CACHE/USER ) may fail! Solution - exclude them from flashing list.
7. Device with NV_TYPE2 security may not work yet for repair sec!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  mediafire link for fast download
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور يا معلم ع المتابعه
 الممتازه فعلا تحديث طال
 انتظاره تحديث قوي
من فريق ممتاز
++++*

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور اخي حسن عالمتابعة_

----------


## asaad wahsh

*متابعه ممتازه نتمني ان يكون التحديث بحجم التوقعات*

----------


## mhmmd53w

مشكور غلى هذا الاجتهاد :Embarrassment:

----------

